# CCC - Canadian Cultivators Club



## thedonofchronic (Jun 29, 2009)

Welcome.

This is a thread im putting together for all the canadian members of the site. I thought it would be cool to have a place where all the canadians on here can just come to chill out, talk, show pictures, whatever. *Phatpharmer *and I came up with the idea of the club, it may not attract anyone but its worth a shot. Ive included a nice picture of Canada's capital.  lets start by introducing ourselves, shall we?

My names *Thedonofchronic*, Ive gone by this name for about 6 years. Ive lived in Canada my whole life and have never left. I enjoy cooking, music, fishing, growing, and smoking. Ive been growing for about 8 months now give or take. Ever since age 12 ive been in love with cannabis. I stand up for what I believe in and I dont take crap from anyone.

Alright well hopefully theres some canadians on the forum that are interested in chatting with some other canadians, joking around and sharing pictures. Feel free to introduce yourself Enjoy

:ciao:


----------



## phatpharmer (Jun 29, 2009)

I really like this Idea, hopefully in the future we can set up a meet and greet at a smoke friendly establishment!

I go by Phatpharmer I have a few hobbies, Growing weed, Hockey Cards, and watching every sport! I have 2 Bull Terriers that I treat like children! I'd love to chat and discuss the finer points of growing Herb, as well as maybe meeting up in the future to have a good ol fashioned smoke out! PM me if you ever want to chat it up! Lets show people where the finest herb comes from!LOL


                                               Phatpharmer:hubba:


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jun 30, 2009)

woo woo
go canada go hockey


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jun 30, 2009)

haha right on thor, welcome
where abouts you from in canada?
got any plants goin right now? someone should throw
some pics of their plants up
if you dont got any goin right now thor, maybe PP can 
start the thread off with some c99 flicks if hes got time


----------



## dman1234 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi guys,
Canada here, been growing 2 yrs great idea btw


----------



## phatpharmer (Jun 30, 2009)

Ask and he shall recieve!:hubba:  The first 3 pic's are Mom's 2 C99 and a Ultimate Indica the rest are just random C99 pics! Enjoy EH!


                                   Phatpharmer:hubba:


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jun 30, 2009)

daang.. such beautiful strains, maintained perfectly.
ive tried UI, so im really wanting to try some of yours.
the c99 looks amazing, ive always wanted to smoke some
since i heard about it, dont know what to expect.
great post :banana:


----------



## phatpharmer (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks Don, I'd love to share both of these fabulous strains with fellow Canadians!



                                         Phatpharmer


----------



## kaotik (Jun 30, 2009)

good day eh
dang phat, those are loking nice.. looks like more support is required for pic 4 though 

anyway, another canuck here.. rocking V-Island (i'd say the rock, but you might think i'm newfie then  ) grew for years with my old man when i was young. then had to stop and only started up again recently (only on my third recent crop) just small personal grows.. enough to get me through till my next crop (barely.. and not enough this last time actually  )

love watching hockey (duh) football (CFL of course  ) and MMA. i play guitar (poorly) and love the outdoors. yup, typical canadian


----------



## phatpharmer (Jun 30, 2009)

Kaotik, good you stopped by, always nice to here from another Canadian!

                                                        Phatpharmer


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jun 30, 2009)

hey kaotik thanks for comming
maybe some more of the v island boys will
pop in. like TCVG. 
if enough people come in and jam out
then maybe ill issue out some numbers


----------



## dman1234 (Jun 30, 2009)

do you guys order equipment online?
know any good places in canada?
the grow shops in southern ont are severly over priced.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jun 30, 2009)

i dont personally, ive got a few hydro stores
in town. Theres 2 that i go to, one usually has
what i need but sometimes i can only find certain things at the other.
where abouts southern ont? pm me if you gotta


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jun 30, 2009)

hey
to dman ive heard from a friend there is a good one on hasting's but i havent been able to make it into vancouver yet
to the don
my gf cam is fubar right now so sorry no pics but will be starting my deep purple grow journal as soon as its fixed i have a 2 day old seedling which is a little mutated its the cotyledonds there is like 2 and a half of them one is fine looking and the other looks like it wants to be 2 different leaves
subcool has warned that he has heard of mutations so i was prepared for this (well sort of) but i also have a bubba kush that i will try and get a pic of later


----------



## phatpharmer (Jun 30, 2009)

I order from a place called Bustan its in T.0 they have the best deals I have found, plus its only alittle over an hours drive! There site is nice cause they calculate the shipping in with your order, check it out if you no of better deals in Ontario let me no as I'm always looking for better deals! 


                                                   Phatpharmer


Ps. Bustan.ca is the addy


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm the biggest American Red Green fan in the states .  Does that count??


----------



## phatpharmer (Jun 30, 2009)

Art got to love Red Green, Become a hockey fan and your In! And Art KEEP YOUR STICK ON THE ICE!


                                                     Phatpharmer


----------



## dman1234 (Jun 30, 2009)

phatpharmer said:
			
		

> I order from a place called Bustan its in T.0 they have the best deals I have found, plus its only alittle over an hours drive! There site is nice cause they calculate the shipping in with your order, check it out if you no of better deals in Ontario let me no as I'm always looking for better deals!
> 
> 
> Phatpharmer
> ...



thanks, ive been on their site and they are a bit pricey compared to some places on ebay but i might go with them, for convienence, i could pick it up.
im stepping it up a notch and expanding so im gonna do a bit more research.
thanx and keep me posted

dont ya love my avtar


----------



## phatpharmer (Jun 30, 2009)

Good to here your going big Dman! Bigger is always better in my books! I've never ordered from the Bay before I'm always worried about shipping,scammers and Narcs, whats your exprience with the Bay?


                                                             Phatpharmer


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 30, 2009)

Im on the boarder....knda..that counts  "A"   oh  my bad  eh?  :rofl:


----------



## kaotik (Jun 30, 2009)

lol
yeah, you're about as canuck as a yank could be i guess


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jul 1, 2009)

hey all thanks for stoppin in
was blazing the bong all day im a bit pooped :bong:


----------



## alshuray1 (Jul 1, 2009)

Hey Guys
Like The Idea
Anyway  
I Was Born In Canada But Moved All Over 
Did 2 Years Of High School In Jamaica Then Moved Back To Canada


----------



## kaotik (Jul 1, 2009)

happy birthday Canada!!


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jul 1, 2009)

142 years old :yay:


----------



## GrowinGreen (Jul 1, 2009)

silly Canadians


----------



## kaotik (Jul 1, 2009)

bah, get outta here ya kiwi 


so any canadians here actually know what the laws/penalties are when it comes to MJ?
i know seeds are legal, as they contain no THC.. but after that, seems it's all jibberish (no wonder nothing is really enforced, nobody knows what the laws are) 

i read it's all the same from 1-199 plants.. pretty dumb if true. 
 i hate laws regarding plant numbers too.. really 1 plant could harvest 1 gram, or it could harvest many pounds.. i've seen 1 plant take up a 20X20' greenhouse before. /end my random rant of the day.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jul 1, 2009)

good question, and no i have no clue.
maybe phatpharmer will have an idea.
ive lived in this province my whole life and have
NO idea what the laws are regarding marijuana


----------



## phatpharmer (Jul 1, 2009)

Happy Canada Day! I don't know the exact laws other than you can have an OZ (28g) and get only a fine for simple possesion! The other thing I know is the courts aren't giving people much time for growing, A close friend of mine got caught with 10LB's of primo Bud he got released within four hours with a promise to appear notice, and when he did end up going to court he ended up with 1 years probation and 5000$ fine thats it and he had a bad *** record! 

  Well on another topic I'll be posting some pics of my latest grow I have 12 C99 and 1 Ultimate Indica ready to go into flower by July 6th plus I have 12 C99 that are 20 days into flower I'll post pics in a couple hours so stay tuned! LOL

                                              Phatpharmer


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jul 1, 2009)

:banana: cant wait


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jul 1, 2009)

Heres a few pics of what i got going right now
its a local strain i have no information on.
theyre looking a bit haggard but could be worse


----------



## phatpharmer (Jul 1, 2009)

Whats up guy's I couldn't make it to the flowering Room in time for pics but here are some pics of my next set of girls to flower! There's 11 C99 and 1 UI all in 2gal pots, they have an average hieght of 8 to 11 inches as soon as the smallest one is 14 inches they are going in to flower mode! Which should be no more than 7 to 10 days! The first 2 pics are UI the rest are C99! Enjoy and stay tuned for tonight at about 2am I'll post the flowering Girls!:hubba: 


                                               Phatpharmer:hubba:


----------



## alshuray1 (Jul 1, 2009)

i dont know what the laws r. i just know that the usa laws are too deadly on mj cultivators 
its almost like they want to hang you for growing a little weed


HAPPY CANADA Day!!!!!!


----------



## phatpharmer (Jul 2, 2009)

Well I hope everyone enjoyed there Canada's Day, I didn't do much watch Free Agent Frenzy for 5Hrs on TSN, lots of big signings and surprises but not the time or place to discuss this so on to the good stuff!

I said earlier I'd post some pics of my flowering C99, well here they are as well as some of the cuttings I took 10 days ago they rooted so I planted them there's 11, 4 UI and 7 C99 I'm waiting on 25 more C99 to show roots as well as 3 more UI I want to have these ready for my 1000w on August 1st so it shouldn't be a problem! The first 8 pics are C99 20 days into flower, 9th and 10th pics are of all the C99 in the flower chamber and finally the last 2 are cuttings planted today! Enjoy the pics:hubba: 



                                                  Phatpharmer:hubba:


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jul 2, 2009)

gorgeous, just gorgeous.
do you only flower one UI at a time
cause of how sedative the smoke is? :hubba:


----------



## phatpharmer (Jul 2, 2009)

I just got UI for my B-Day in May so This will be the first time I've flowered the UI personally, my buddy has been growing it for years! We used to just trade strait up my C99 for his UI but he's at his cottage in another province until November so I thought I would grow it and see how I do!

                                   Phatpharmer

PS. Donofchronic you got some nice ladies yourself there Bud!


----------



## phatpharmer (Jul 2, 2009)

Whats up peoples, As some of you have Known I'm a huge C99 fan I've collected C99 and C99 crosses as well, I currently have 5 different C99 and crosses in my personal seedbank, Well a chap named Mosca Negra is just as dedicated to C99 he's bred C99 for years using different C99 lines, well his hard work is paying off! If your interested in C99 check out Mosca Negra you won't be disappointed! If you want more info on Mosca and his work check out ICmag and look at the bottom of the page in the breeders section, its a very good read! I'm currently the high bidder on 3 of his auctions at the bay, C99Bx1, C99 F1, and Sonic Fly which is a C99x with unknown strain he's entering the Cannabis Cup with Sonic Fly so he doesn't want to indulge to much info until the cup's over but he say's its a cup winner! 

   Thanks for listening to me blather about sweet Cindy, I'm like a kid in a candy store with no one to share with! 

                                             Phatpharmer


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jul 2, 2009)

haha dude its so hard hearing about all this great cindy
you have, i wish i could smoke some or even grow some out.
maybe one day we can actually get together somewhere even just us two if nobody else is interested and have a nice session
sounds intense though, if you get any of those mosca crosses
id be more than thrilled to see pics of em


----------



## phatpharmer (Jul 2, 2009)

Sounds good to me, I love sharing my fine Herb! If I win these auctions I will be thrilled but some people have unlimited budgets , If I do win I'll definitely do a Journal!  Hopefully we can get together at a pot friendly cafe or at rally or something along those lines, the more the better!

                                               Phatpharmer


----------



## robbiegy2k (Jul 3, 2009)

Looking good there Phatpharmer, im thinking you and this Mosca chap wanna breed some strains between u. That'd probably be the best C99's with all those years of C99 dedication you both have. :aok:


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jul 3, 2009)

Goooo Canada. How old is Canada as of July 1 now? Anybody know? Anyways, I'm an Ontarian grower. I wouldn't mind moving to Saskachewan to grow a little outdoors... .


----------



## phatpharmer (Jul 3, 2009)

:welcome: to the CCC Mental, I also am an Ontario MJ farmer, as is the Don I love lookin at your White Berry pics Yummy:aok: ! Saskatchewan is nice where you lookin Dog River:rofl:  Glad to have ya around and hope to chat with you soon! I think she's 142yrs young!


                                           Phatpharmer:hubba:


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jul 3, 2009)

yep 142 is correct
i knew mental patient would be along shortly 
maybe if you get a chance mental show everyone some WB
pics, you know how much everyone loves it.


----------



## phatpharmer (Jul 4, 2009)

Whats up Peeps! I had a special friend and his dog come over tonight:headbang:  to have a smoke out and he wanted his picture taken with my C99, I mean thats wierd him and his dog:confused2: , I said why not so I get the girls out and he just loves them, and so did his Dog!:rofl:  So I thought I'd post the pics of him and his dog! Enjoy



                                                    Phatpharmer:hubba:


----------



## kaotik (Jul 4, 2009)

haha love it.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jul 13, 2009)

hey guys :ciao:
havnt been posting much been really
busy with work and other things.
been smoking alot of :bong1: hits though
whats everyone been up to?


----------



## phatpharmer (Jul 13, 2009)

Don I noticed you've been missing, that work thing sucks eh!I still have another 3 weeks off I work in the auto industry so its really slow until the first week of August and then its back to the grind!  Hows it going with your plants? Are they seeded really bad or just here and there? Get some pics up I'd like to see how things are progressing!

   I started to flower some more plants on the 6th of july, 14 C99, 1 UI, and 1 NL in my new 600 tent I'll post pics here later when the light comes on, so thats 2 600w flowering tents and a 1000w flowering tent, I'll have going so I'm quite busy LOL! I'm starting 12 C99 and 8UI on the 24 of July in the 1000w tent so I'll have lots of good smoke come the fall to smoke at our smoke out! The clones for the 1000w tent rooted about a week ago so I'll be trasnplanting them tonight so I'll post some pics of them as well so stay tuned my friend and remember don't work to hard!


                                            Phatpharmer


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jul 13, 2009)

dang sounds like you must really be busy with your girls.
mine are seeded some areas worse than others, i might put
pics up some times but maybe not. i only have a 15x scope right now
but from what i can see the mites are gone. If these hadnt hermied on me
they wouldve turned out real nice. the buds are looking decent (besides the seeds) and theyve still got another 3 weeks-ish. Any pics of your UI? or NL?
cant wait to see how they turn out


----------



## degenerative_disc (Jul 14, 2009)

Hello Fellow Canucks and thanks Phat for the tip about this unique get together for Canadians. Right on my friend!!!


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jul 15, 2009)

Well Ello yall.
i my self is a canadian trooper. born and reaised in saskabush. in alberta as i type.
im also in love with the cannabis plant,im a new grower and been growing on and off for 2yrs.. so hello to all cnadians out here....

mental... sask is meh. if you like boring, all the ablertans here are talking bout buying up houses in small towns in sask for grow ops... stupid idea if you ask me.. lol
LH


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jul 23, 2009)

Hey lefthand, yeah if I'd be doing anything in Sask, it would be growing weed _outdoors!_ Not indoors. 

Hows everyone doing?


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jul 23, 2009)

im doing alright, working alot
havnt been posting much ive been tearing down my grow and 
getting all evidence out of my house. for the next while im carrying
no more than an ounce on me just to play it safe. whats everyone else been up to?


----------



## phatpharmer (Jul 23, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> im doing alright, working alot
> havnt been posting much ive been tearing down my grow and
> getting all evidence out of my house. for the next while im carrying
> no more than an ounce on me just to play it safe. whats everyone else been up to?


 

Don did I miss something , sounds like your not havin much fun? Why would you have to rid yourself of evidence:confused2:  hope things are all right with you  


I doin good I'm harvesting on Aug 7 or so and again on Aug 31 so i can't wait!

                                                       Phatpharmer:hubba:


----------



## kaotik (Jul 23, 2009)

yeah, why the tare down don?

i've been alright. took my underground KULT down yesterday..
kinda bummed to do so, was really hoping it'd pack on more weight, but she looked to be going downhill, didn't look very happy the last few day so i said F it.

damn good smoke though (had a sample prior to the chop).. so good, i'd usually not bother with most the small buds i was trimming 
small buds, small take (maybe a half).. but good stuff. be a good holdover for the little while till everything else is done (it's nice though, i'll have stuff comming down almost every few weeks)


----------



## phatpharmer (Jul 23, 2009)

kaotik said:
			
		

> yeah, why the tare down don?
> 
> i've been alright. took my underground KULT down yesterday..
> kinda bummed to do so, was really hoping it'd pack on more weight, but she looked to be going downhill, didn't look very happy the last few day so i said F it.
> ...


 

Good to here that the smoke is good Kaotik, In my expierences I always want more bigger buds! If they could get the size of a small car that would be great!LOL

                                              Phatpharmer:hubba:


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jul 23, 2009)

i had evidence on my cell phone and was arrested about
a month ago, they took and kept my phone so just in case
im going to be safe. they went hermie anyway so id rather save my butt.
but ill be growing again someday, when i cant grow indoors ill still start them indoors and put some outside like next year. but ill probably have my new place by then anyways and will have work to do setting up my new grow room.


----------



## phatpharmer (Jul 23, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> i had evidence on my cell phone and was arrested about
> a month ago, they took and kept my phone so just in case
> im going to be safe. they went hermie anyway so id rather save my butt.
> but ill be growing again someday, when i cant grow indoors ill still start them indoors and put some outside like next year. but ill probably have my new place by then anyways and will have work to do setting up my new grow room.


 

Don how would they no whats on your Cell phone? If you don't mind me asking what was your arrest for? I hate phones period I only use the home phone when needed I don't even own a Cell!LOL 


                                                 Phatpharmer:hubba: 

PS. I hope you get to the new place  soon so you can get things rippen again!


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jul 23, 2009)

thanks alot brother,
I actually wont say what the arrest was for specifically,
but i got 6 counts of mishief. My fine is 2100$ and im spending 
big bucks on a good criminal lawyer. When i got arrested they took my
phone and found pictures of everything (i know, 100% my fault) but I tore down my grow so i clearly know where i wronged. ive learned.
and yeah if i ever get my cell back or a new one I wont even use the flippin camera... lol. just talking bout this stresses me out :hairpull:
sigh, need a bong hit. :bong1: 

:stoned:


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jul 23, 2009)

sorry to hear that man


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jul 23, 2009)

Yeah that sucks don, live and learn I suppose. I've been looking for a job lately, need money these days... expenses have been tight.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jul 29, 2009)

hows everyone?
its been super off and on with the rain here lately.
i busted out my old gas powered scooter for the heck of it
its a blast when your :stoned:


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jul 29, 2009)

sweeet lightning storm the other day now wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy toooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo hotttttttttttttttttttttttt ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jul 29, 2009)

oh man the thunderstorm the other day, at least i think
it was just the other day, but man one thunder scared the 
you know what right out of me, biggest ive ever heard in my life.
made everyone in my house jump


----------



## phatpharmer (Jul 29, 2009)

I live right on a lake and its rained everyday for the last 8 days until today, today its just muggy and humid which is worse than rain! My blah days are about to brighten up alittle as I'm harvesting 12 C99 plants on Friday I can't wait, I'm down to my last OZ of the C99 which I consider the danger zone!LOL


                                          Phatpharmer


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jul 29, 2009)

i hear ya pp, i gotta have an ounce a week at least, no less
post some of those cindy pics ups when theyre done so the thread dont die  

:giggle:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 29, 2009)

:bong:   here ya go  eh...:bong1:


----------



## kaotik (Jul 29, 2009)

ShecallshimThor said:
			
		

> sweeet lightning storm the other day now wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy toooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo hotttttttttttttttttttttttt ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


tell me about it.. brutally stupid heat the last while. 
set a new record yesterday (and i think we beat that today  )


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 30, 2009)

kaotik said:
			
		

> tell me about it.. brutally stupid heat the last while.
> set a new record yesterday (and i think we beat that today  )


 



Same here..:holysheep:


----------



## phatpharmer (Aug 2, 2009)

Whats up fellow Canucks! Just wondering what everyone is doing for the civic Holiday Today, I don't have to much played probally a little sea-dooing and I'll probally head down to Barrie On its kempenfest its a good day of smokin drinkin and eatin AHHH the good life!LOL  Well I hope all enjoy the holiday and don't smoke to much!lol


                                                          Phatpharmer:hubba:


----------



## LEFTHAND (Aug 3, 2009)

hey everyone.
im not to sure of any good places to order from.. is there any cheaper places in can alone. or any companies that will ship to can??
does anyone know if cheaphydroponics will??

weather hasnt beed too too bad few good storms but nothing like down east..
LH


----------

